# Smart controllers and indexing valves



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello All,

i have an old intermatic controller for my system now. wondering what smart controllers users are using with a well pump and indexing valves. nothing wrong with what i have, just want to upgrade to have wifi capabilities.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rachio can.

https://support.rachio.com/hc/en-us/articles/115010379427-Is-the-Rachio-Controller-compatible-with-an-indexing-valve-


----------

